# A death in our family



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

I am 64 years old and consider myself a true American, I was not in the military because of health reasons, but have the upmost respect for those who fought for our freedom,Well at 7am this morning with tears in my eyes, I lowered my American Flag to half mast, this flag will stay there for the next 4 years, I am a firm believer in what made this country great, GOD GUTS AND GUNS, and those 3 WILL NEVER TAKEN FROM ME. Because I believe in God, I also must believe in resurection, so I believe we can Resurect this great country again, I am afraid it wont be by hanging around wishing and hoping, that was a song lyric, not a soloution.We must not be afraid to stick our necks out, NOW I AM NOT SAYING to break any laws or anything illegal, The media thrives on money recieved from advertisers, If it isn't horriffic or Great news from OVOMIT, they wont print or broadcast it, We as individuals can WORK ON THE ADVERTISERS to pull their support, believe me they dont like Boycotts of any kind, It has worked to pull ads even TV shows, so it does work, till the press and all media start reporting the truth good or bad, telling us the real story, they will continue to pic and choose what some want us to hear. Their job is to report the truth, not a version told to them by a moderator, Think about some of what I said, its no conspiracy therory, Please consider lowering your flag  out of respect to the death of our country as we knew it, its only 4 years,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*prevost*'s post exhibits disrespect for the office of the President.
While we may not agree with the policies of the man who temporarily occupies it, we must still show respect for the office itself.

Flying the nation's flag at half-staff for this President's term also shows disrespect for anyone who happens to die in the line of duty during that time.
The flag should fly at half-staff only for the heroic dead.

I would not even sanction flying the flag inverted, as a statement of distress for the entire nation.
The truth is, the entire nation is not yet in distress, and, if Congress finally decides to function properly, it never will be.

I strongly suggest that the OP is on the wrong track.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> .......
> 
> I strongly suggest that the OP is on the wrong track.


I strongly suggest this country is on the wrong track and we are in danger of collapse.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Philco said:


> I strongly suggest this country is on the wrong track and we are in danger of collapse.


I second this statement.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Symbolic displays of disappointment won't save this country from the downhill slide it has been on for some time. Granted that the previous 4 years have accelerated that decline and the edge of the economic cliff is near, but lamenting that the county's greatness is gone is still slightly premature. We still have a chance to rise from the ashes, after the economy has completely crashed and burned, and we will need some more great Americans to accomplish that, too.

Instead of whining about how we got where we are, let's get together and have a plan for how to put the pieces back together, when competent leaders do, once again, take the reins.


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

sorry But we are all entitled to our own opinions, for bnow at least, and that was mine, I respect everyone elses I only ask the same, and by the way I did not Design the following image so really I am not alone. herte it is,https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/s480x480/150554_161134717366180_1534939619_n.jpg


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree

Dissent is the greatest form of patriotism. NOthing OP has said has been disrespectful to the government nor the office of the president...

Why has America died? Is it the dirty politicians??? Kinda, theres a bigger problem

Our citizens are ignorant. 

1) WE CANNOT/ DO NOT ORGANIZE (effectively) ANYMORE. You know the internet was the solution but unfortunately people just use it for MTV and Porn.

2) WE ARE ENTERTAINING OURSELVES TO DEATH - again we are more focused on our individual narcisistic persuits and pleasures over the freedom and comfort of the population of us that are suffering or will be suffering

3) EVERYONE HAS ADHD and THEY ARE ON MEDICATION FOR IT - everyone feels these days they are sick and need help. They take a magic pill to fix all their problems. Never in the history of the world has a pill done anything for anybody as great as a person's/ community's drive to better itself and improve

Downward spiral I say, Have a drink boys and enjoy the show... At least we all can protect ourselves from the zombie people. Thats what they are.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jeeze, *Jake*, I gotta agree with you again!
Your three points are spot-on.

However, although dissent is still not only allowed but actively encouraged, I disagree that *prevost*'s post does not exhibit disrespect. I believe that it does.
Free speech does have controls placed upon it, in accordance with the uses if society. (Remember that "yelling _FIRE!_" thing?)
Further, one can exhibit and encourage dissent without treading upon the painful corns of the feet of prospective allies. Even in dissent, civility and politeness have some uses, especially if you want your argument to be heard and carefully considered.
Why risk offending people who may already agree with you?

It is not enough merely to complain. Mere complaint does not effect change.
You need to gather allies, and form as large a group as you can, and threaten to take meaningful political action. And then, if necessary, to do it.
That's the only way to effect change.


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

come on guys, there was NO disrespect to the office of the president ever intended, it is my opinion solely of the illegal residing in that office, certainly we can not all agree on everything, it was meant to signify the shape this country is headed, and yes we must all ban together to get thru this, And No I was not wining, I am way past that thank you. We certainly reserve the right to disagree, does not mean if the SHTF we wont be side by side, My last post on this subject, Not angry just sorry i could not relay my true feelings a little better,


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

prevost, you are spot on. Don't worry about the others, stick to your guns. This ride is only going to get worse - a lot worse, before it gets any better. What rises out of the ashes may not look anything like the country as we know it today, but something will rise, as to what, where, when or how? I don't have a clue.


----------



## shogan191 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm also proud to be born in the USA. Not, yelling fire, but I believe all of us with a few years under out belts have deep concerns over the future of our much loved country. The Congress is beyond repair. I don't see how they can show their faces in public. They should be ashamed and let me say that again. They absolutely should be ashamed. They have shown disrespect for the people, states, and the country that they are supposed to be serving. There is no amount of political theory that can justify what is going on. I'm so tired of hearing politicians say. "We need to put politics behind us, we need to compromise, we need to................. YES, WE KNOW THAT> THAT IS WHAT WE CONTINUE TO TELL YOU> STOP PUKING PABLUM and start working for the good of the country instead of the approval of your blind and bloated croneys. Stop paying lip service, get off your chicken ass, and accomplish something. I approve this message and all the others of this forum. Thank you.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

prevost said:


> come on guys, there was NO disrespect to the office of the president ever intended, it is my opinion solely of the illegal residing in that office, certainly we can not all agree on everything, it was meant to signify the shape this country is headed, and yes we must all ban together to get thru this, And No I was not wining, I am way past that thank you. We certainly reserve the right to disagree, does not mean if the SHTF we wont be side by side, My last post on this subject, Not angry just sorry i could not relay my true feelings a little better,


Amen, Prevost. You did fine and everyone knows what you mean. God bless you and your descendants. History will be our vindication.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Plato talks about this kind of thing you know.

Gold souls, silver souls, and bronze souls. Democracy was a very good idea, but sadly it has failed. The reason why is because all these people are just not up to par on the intelligence. I will never say that freedom has failed, every man reguardless of intelligence should be a free man (or woman)

But the problem is that the smart folks like us (who can see what is REALLY going on) are very few. We haven't been able to organize and get a leader to represent us because well the dumb people who outnumber us keep voting our Tyrants in.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

shogan191 said:


> I'm also proud to be born in the USA. Not, yelling fire, but I believe all of us with a few years under out belts have deep concerns over the future of our much loved country. The Congress is beyond repair. I don't see how they can show their faces in public. They should be ashamed and let me say that again. They absolutely should be ashamed. They have shown disrespect for the people, states, and the country that they are supposed to be serving. There is no amount of political theory that can justify what is going on. I'm so tired of hearing politicians say. "We need to put politics behind us, we need to compromise, we need to................. YES, WE KNOW THAT> THAT IS WHAT WE CONTINUE TO TELL YOU> STOP PUKING PABLUM and start working for the good of the country instead of the approval of your blind and bloated croneys. Stop paying lip service, get off your chicken ass, and accomplish something. I approve this message and all the others of this forum. Thank you.


While I do not approve all of the messages in this forum, or in this thread, I have to say that I agree with this particular message.
"Stop puking pabulum and start working..." is as well put as I've ever seen. I'd like to borrow it, if you don't mind.



jakeleinen1 said:


> ...Democracy was a very good idea, but sadly it has failed...


It may temporarily be down, but it ain't out yet.
While de Toqueville was right about what happens in a democracy, he did not notice that our Founders were smart enough to temper democracy with the structure of a republic.
There's still a chance to save our system, if we all work together toward that goal.
*shogan191* is on the right track here. We need to throw a whole bunch of politicians out on their ears and replace them. It almost doesn't matter with whom they are replaced, as long as the replacements are made to understand that they either perform as we require them to, or they will be thrown out as well.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congress will never do the right thing now that there are more moochers than producers, ie. more votes to keep them in power as long as they keep giving the moochers free stuff. Well, not free, WE have to pay for it. It's time for the productive folks to boycott this foolishness. How? The only way I can think of is to secede and form a union that works. No welfare, no illegals, no nanny state and let the rest of what used to be the United States rot into oblivion - that shouldn't take too long. The cancer appears to be mostly on the left coast and New England, New York, Illinois (Chicago), Michigan (Detroit, Flint, Saginaw). If all of flyover country were to form up, guess where most of the military baser are. Nothing wrong with the Constitution, it's the way it's being abused that is the problem and that is what needs to be fixed.
OK, I've vented. What's going to actually happen, probably nothing and we will all go down the toilet together.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There's still a chance to save our system, if we all work together toward that goal.
> *shogan191* is on the right track here. We need to throw a whole bunch of politicians out on their ears and replace them. It almost doesn't matter with whom they are replaced, as long as the replacements are made to understand that they either perform as we require them to, or they will be thrown out as well.


I agree with you on that Steve, all that needs to happen is to change out all the politicians.

I think the problem is the two party system is keeping us from throwing out ANY of them. They keep blaming eachother for whats wrong. The shifting blame is making people overlook the fact that our politicians, R or D, are so far gone and most of them don't even believe in the values they claim to.

I have completely stopped supporting either party as I see them as a tool of tyranny. A prinicpal of hypnosis is to constantly be in flux as to mesmorize your population, that is what the constant republican and democrat bickoring does. It makes everyone blind to the real problems within our system.


----------



## 45Defender (Oct 16, 2012)

I am a proud American I have two sons serving in the Navy. But I do agree with Prevost we have reelected a very poor representative of who should direct and represent this great nation of ours. He who wants us to pay for other people that are less fortunate and live off of his welfare state he wants us to drive less he wants us to pay more and take away our liberties and our rights to support his views and interpretations of how he views us as a second class nation like where he was born and came from he thinks we should live under his design rather than that of our founding fathers only in America would he have the opportunity to do what he has done with not verifying his credentials to prove who he is and what he says he is to divide us based in religion, race, and beliefs and go on to reach the highest most respected office in the world. On
this Veterans Day I want to thank all of the great Americans that have served our great nation past and present and those that have paid with the greatest sacrifice of lost lives or limbs. 
Please god have mercy on us and watch over those that protect us and save our country as we once knew it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The issue is not Mr. Obama, or his political philosophy. In those matters, I-and most of the rest of us-agree with *prevost*.
The issue is disrespect to the Office of the Presidency, to the heroic dead, and even to the state of being in distress.
I believe that *prevost*'s futile acts of complaint do more harm to the rest of us than ever they do to the Obama administration. Name-calling, certainly, yields nothing useful.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

prevost,

I meant no disrespect for your opinion, and I apologize if I was too harsh in my response. I, too, was absolutely floored when I realized that the country was not going to be rescued, or at least given more time, by the election. It breaks my heart to imagine what the next few years are going to be like if we don't change our course, but I've resolved to do what I can to preserve the American spirit until we can again elect a patriot.

I suppose that, being a lot younger than you (61), I just snapped out of my depression a little faster. :smt1099


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

If we ever forget that we're one nation under God, then we will be a nation gone under.
- Ronald Reagan

The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not.
- Thomas Jefferson


----------

